# Tickly cough



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,
I am after some advice please. I'm 25 weeks pregnant and have developed a tickly cough. Is there anything I can take ie cough medication to relive some of the symptoms. I'm asthmatic too so the cough isn't helping my chest at all :-(

Look forward to hearing from you

SarSim xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not much that treats a cough I'm afraid. Just try and keep throat lubricated, you can use simple linctus or glycerin, lemon and honey if you want to. Is the cough during the night? Can be a sign of loss of asthma control, make sure you are using inhalers when you need to.


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for your response. It since has developed into a full blown cold. I went to GP as finding I am using my inhaler more. He has upped my steroid inhaler so fingers crossed that does it's job. 

SarSim x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear you've now got a cold on top  Good to know that GP has upped requirements on inhalers, should help to ease your breathing at least. Can always drop usage back down once you get over this illness. Hope it clears up soon


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou x


----------

